# [SOLVED] Right click menu turns black...



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, this started happening few days ago, and when it first happened I didn't really care much. A restart simply fixes it, and it happens every few days, but it's extremly annoying..

Here's a screen:









And, it looks like this when I go over it all with my pointer (not just when I go over my mouse on anywhere on the menu, but I need to put my mouse on the every option):









I also told my friend this, and she said that it happens to her sometimes too, so I guess it's not rare, but does anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## ranma274 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Damn it it happens to me too. But it's a bit worse since every time i use my computer it's always the same and it happens to some of my drop down menus from other programs. It's really irritating and hindering a bit of my works.. ****!!!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Hello... Are you using some kind of XP modified style???
Maybe some system files got corrupted...
Un-install current style in *Add/Remove Programs*
Keep us posted...


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

I'm not :/


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Ah sorry, I guess it is Google Chrome customized style right???
Does this happens just in Chrome or in any Windows operating system segment???


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Yes it's Chrome style, but it happens everywhere, not just in chrome.


----------



## killjogging1256 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Try this instead.

Right click your desktop background and from the menu, select properties. 

From there, select the "appearance"in the display properties.

Click on "Effect" button under "appearance" tab

From the option "Use the following transition effect for menus and tooltips"

If there displayed "Scroll Effect", switch it to "Fade Effect" instead.
If there displayed "Fade Effect", switch it to "Scroll Effect".

I believe the proble occured due to the faulty transition effect to make the menu blank. 

Click "apply" to confirm your option. Voila!!

I did had a similar problem but I solved it using this method.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Right click menu turns black...*

Thanks, it was on scroll effect and I put it on fade effect now, I hope it won't happen again. 

Thanks man


----------

